# Harpers Weekly-The bicycle in the army



## Pedals Past (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2020)

Cool article


----------



## Pedals Past (Nov 8, 2020)

Framed article i had in my bike museum
was on display at Yountville Veterns Home Museum - not sure how interesting this is to the military bike collectors but I thought I would share it


----------

